# Did I see a fellow Temper?



## Private|Par (Aug 21, 2008)

On Tuesday, I saw someone playing a blue+black DS Lite on the train into Flinders Street station. It was the Frankston train. You were sitting next to a group of 5 teenagers, I was one of them. Just curious to see if this person is a temper.

On another note, have you guys ever seen any Tempers in real life? Did you go up and talk to them? Or have you seen someone you suspect is a Temper? Post about it here.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 21, 2008)

Once I thought I saw orc, but I realised it was only a forc.


----------



## Gore (Aug 21, 2008)

Did they have a flashcart?
That would make it much more likely.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 21, 2008)

The chances are slim, very slim. if there is, i would like to talk to them maybe??


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 21, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Once I thought I saw orc, but I realised it was only a forc.



lol

I've seen another temper.
Freez902 and I went to the same classes.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Aug 21, 2008)

I met shaunj66 and Costello when they visited Los Angeles! Besides them, my ex-girlfriend posted on here once or twice. Also one other dude I know signed up here.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 21, 2008)

A while ago I met with shaunj66, Costello, djgarf, djnaff & thieve_like_us in London where we went to a video game exhibition.
This is where the legendary SFII SNES battle was witnessed, and my unmatched skills proven


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 21, 2008)

Theirs a legendary SF2 battle?


----------



## T-hug (Aug 21, 2008)

There is if you play me (I can destroy anyone using only my left hand, ask Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Dylan (Aug 21, 2008)

Unless you know they had a flashcard the chances are sooooooooooooo slim


----------



## moozxy (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh ya, I know IainDS irl also, but he doesn't post here much anymore.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've met tonnes of people from this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I think I've seen another, but never actually spoke to them as I was unable to at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would still like to meet more though!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 21, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> On another note, have you guys ever seen any Tempers in real life?


I've seen a few.

One came up to me a while back, recognised my picture but I can't remember what his name was.  Also a few weeks back, I was in Abbey (a UK bank) and I saw GBAtemp on one of the computers there.

Oh and I know a couple of people here personally but they don't bother posting, you leechers.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 21, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I was in Abbey (a UK bank) and I saw GBAtemp on one of the computers there.


Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)

I knew Linear IRL since 2001.
But he's a friggen lurker.
POST THE FUCK MORE, THOMAS.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2008)

Would love to meet some people from here, but I haven't got the chance yet...
Never seen GBAtemp somewhere else.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope never, but I've always wondered what I'd do if I spotted someone across a pub or something (not that I know what anyone looks like). I think there'd be paper planes involved


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 22, 2008)

I live pretty close to DestructoBot but I've never actually seen him in real life.


----------



## Gore (Aug 22, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Nope never, but I've always wondered what I'd do if I spotted someone across a pub or something (not that I know what anyone looks like). I think there'd be paper planes involved


I am not a means of communication, you cannot throw me.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 22, 2008)

I know nobody in real life from this site.
But I don't go out much.

Anyone here live near Monterey Park in California?


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 22, 2008)

My best friend posts here occasionally, though not often. Make any thread about Square or Kingdom Hearts or something and he'll show up.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 22, 2008)

Infinitus, because I've been friends with him since 2004 and I introduced him to flashcarts and GBAtemp

he doesn't post much anymore


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Aug 22, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Private|Parts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not interesting/cool enough to remember I bet lol


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 22, 2008)

Pharohsvizier lives around my area, and we're not too far away, but I've never met him.

Same goes for Whorl, Silent Sniper and a few others.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 22, 2008)

nah I ain't but ojsinnerz and a few other ppl are like an hour (or less) drive from me.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hankchill and I have been friends for like 7 or 8 years now. Fuck it's been a long time!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 22, 2008)

I sorta know Shinji (phone sex/craigslist)


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 22, 2008)

Any Tempers near Richmond, KY? I just moved here and dont know many people yet


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 22, 2008)

any tempers in Texas like me?


----------



## Gore (Aug 22, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> any tempers in Texas like me?


I live Katy Texas.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 22, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> sjones900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your country flag says otherwise.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 22, 2008)

There are a lot of people out there with a DS. Doesn't mean they're a temper..

I've never seen anyone at all.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone in melbourne, FL?


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 22, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Anyone in melbourne, FL?



You're only about 170 miles away from me...


----------



## Gore (Aug 22, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?
I live in Katy Texas.
This is what I'm telling you.


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 22, 2008)

Then you live 249 miles away from me about a 4hr drive from Fort Worth to Katy


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 22, 2008)

I live in Houston.


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, they had a flash cart. I know it was a long shot... Meh. He'll find it soon enough, no-one can use a flashcart for long and not find out about GBAtemp...


----------



## Rayder (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm assuming family doesn't count.

No, I've never met anyone from GBAtemp. I even have a GBAtemp bumper sticker on my car in an attempt to meet more people from here.

But I guess when your life consists of work, home, repeat you won't meet many people.  I don't do anything or go anywhere anymore.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 22, 2008)

I living in London, and on one night down a pub in central london, I was at my wife's work do, and I randomly talked to some guy called Ricky who is 'temp lurker. Didn't think i'd ever meet anyone away from here, but in cities like London, I think its pretty easy!  I would be up for a London meet at sometime if anyone else was?


----------



## DAZA (Aug 22, 2008)

I work with shaunj66 5 days a wk, you can imagine how much of a pleasure that is! pmsl  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








   if you guys n gals only knew! I Work With a GBATemper!!!!!!


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 23, 2008)

I know some tempers live in Vancouver. If they go to UBC, I might come across them some time.
Otherwise, the possibility of a random DS owner I meet on the street being a temper is ~0.1% (# of tempers divided by # of DS sold =P)


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope, no tempers around Sydney AFAIK. The only flashcart users in Sydney so far are little Asian kids who go off and buy R4s, and never update them and never go onto the internet. I'm the only person in my whole school who knows about GBATemp lol.


----------



## CasperH (Aug 23, 2008)

No one around Bilthoven/Utrecht in The Netherlands?


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Aug 23, 2008)

I live in Belgrade, Serbia no one here knows even what Nintendo DS is. I think there were just 200 of them imported.
PSP is much more popular here


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope, I could meet Sylzak or PBC if I so feel like it because they don't live far from me at all, but otherwise nope I have never meet a Temper.

At The Great Escape (theme park) the other day I thought I saw my friends German exchange student Felix but I think the people were French.


----------



## Prime (Aug 23, 2008)

I stalk SpikeyNDS


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 23, 2008)

The only temper I could possibly meet on here would be Ace as he's the only one I know of who is somewhere near Newfoundland.  I believe he's in NS if I recall correctly.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 23, 2008)

Heh, I have my GBAtemp t-shirt on today.  The one with GBAtemp.net written on the front and the mascot pictured on the back.  I'm gonna go wander around the mall and see if I meet anyone from here.

Well that, and rub GBAtemp in the faces of game shop owners. LOL!


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope.. never met anyone..

There aren't many tempers in Brazil


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Good ol' Phil said:
			
		

> I live in Belgrade, Serbia no one here knows even what Nintendo DS is. I think there were just 200 of them imported.
> PSP is much more popular here


Well hello neighbor!!
No shit?
I'd say that NDS is more popular in Serbia...I guess Croatia is kinda more familiar with NDS after all..We don't have many people playing, but I know that more than few thousands were imported..Flashcart scene  doesn't even exist..


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 23, 2008)

I live in Texas also. Arlington here... Close enough to Fort Worth? I won't be meeting any Tempers in RL though!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 23, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Pharohsvizier lives around my area, and we're not too far away, but I've never met him.
> 
> Same goes for Whorl, Silent Sniper and a few others.


Pharoahsvizier used to go to my school, so i know him irl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, still talk to him too


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 23, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Heh, I have my GBAtemp t-shirt on today.  The one with GBAtemp.net written on the front and the mascot pictured on the back.  I'm gonna go wander around the mall and see if I meet anyone from here.
> 
> Well that, and rub GBAtemp in the faces of game shop owners. LOL!


Pics required.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 23, 2008)

My roommate for college orientation had an Acekard II and was a GBATemp lurker, but he never made a post and I forgot his name =/


----------



## Dylan (Aug 24, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Nope, no tempers around Sydney AFAIK. The only flashcart users in Sydney so far are little Asian kids who go off and buy R4s, and never update them and never go onto the internet. I'm the only person in my whole school who knows about GBATemp lol.



northern beaches resident and regular traveler to the city. sup


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 24, 2008)

is nobody else in the tampa bay area?


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 24, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> is nobody else in the tampa bay area?



I was there two weeks ago, I ended up being stuck in the hotel for 4 hours with permission to drive anywhere in the area.
I could have visited you and showed you my pokemon.


----------



## Gore (Aug 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


especially this one


----------

